# Best feed programme for my pregnant mare



## jandy (Mar 25, 2015)

We have our first mini and brought her in foal. She is on paddock grass 24/7 - although at night it is a small paddock, limited grass, next to her barn.

Our paddocks are all kykuyu grass (sth african grass) so it is not as high quality as other grasses. As we are in New Zealand we are now into the beginning of Autumn grass so not too lush (plus she shares paddock with 5 Alpaca mates). Should I be giving her suppliment feeding of any sort due to being pregnant - due in September??


----------



## chandab (Mar 25, 2015)

Ask 100 horsemen, you'll likely get 100 answers. If she's doing good on the current feed plan, no need to change it, yet. Once the grass is dried up, you'll need to feed hay/forage. You'll need to add a mare and foal type feed starting about her last 3 months through weaning the foal. Hopefully some of the OZ members will see your post and give you more information with more specific feeds that are available there.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 25, 2015)

If she's in good weight there's probably no need to change her regime until her last trimester or when the pasture grass starts getting eaten up.

I ditto what Chanda posted about that.... We feed a locally manufactured Senior pelleted grain which is considered a "complete feed", but also

give them locally grown grass hay, even when they have some pasture to munch on. I compared our Senior grain to the Mare and Foal grain and

for some reason the Senior had more supplements in it......I suggest checking the label of contents of various feeds.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with the others. Not sure what brands are available in NZ but Mitavite Breeda & Higain True Breed are probably the most popular & well known in Australia. I also agree that this should be added in the last three months through to weaning. Hope you will start a thread on the marestare section of LB so we can watch your little mare through her pregnancy






Which part of NZ are you from ? I went to NZ as a kid but it too long ago now to remember anything. Im planning on a holiday to visit NZ next year and check out all the amazing wineries.

For those of you that have never tasted a NZ sauvignon Blanc, Your missing out



Sorry a little off topic.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe not, Ryan... Jandy can crack open a bottle to celebrate the new addition - an event worth toasting!

It is a treat to read posts from people around the world and celebrate together those events and animals that unite us, no matter where we call home

Good luck jandy and welcome!

By the way, is that your little mare in your avatar? What a cutie!


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2015)

Jandy, we'd love to have you join us on the Mare/Foal forum here on LB. We have a wonderful Nutty Nursery and we love sharing and watching the ladies together. If you'd like us to move your post to that forum, we can do that, so you don't have to start over.

Welcome to LB. All good advice above, and I agree you'll want to add some 'extra' as she enters her last trimester, unless you see her losing weight as your pastures wane. Them you'll want to supplement her a bit earlier. A good mare/foal feed will have a higher protein level which will help her in the last trimester, as her body works hard to finish growing that little one. Extra protein for strong bones and baby fat.

Hope you'll join us on the mare/foal forum so we can help as you wait:


----------



## jandy (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks all for the advice. I had no idea about mare/foal feed so I will check out what is here, usually we have the same as Ausie. so that will be a start.

She is my absolute baby and I wanna make sure I get it right for her and the little one.

Yep - that is her in the picture. She is a real sweetie, very laid back without a mean bone in her body. I am picking she is going to be a great mum.

I will most definately join mare/foal forum - sounds fun and worthwhile, especially being a novices (both myself and Crystal, this is her first foal)

The breeding farm we purchased her from has offered to have her back for foaling, which would be great as I work full-time, BUT I also dont want to miss a moment.

I think I might have to take maternity leave!!!



as I am going to hate being tied to a desk when there is a little one to be sitting and watching, plus my husband only works part-time and he will get more fun than me.

Rayn - we are from the top of the North Island (2hrs out of Auckland). Make sure you visit Otago (South Island) around Queenstown, great wineries to visit there. Gibson Valley and Roaring Meg being my most favourite whites (pinot gris for me). My husband drinks red and will only buy Australian reds!


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2015)

Let me know if you want to move your thread, or start a new one. We won't move it unless you want. We can't wait to learn more about your pretty girl!


----------



## jandy (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, please - can you move the thread for me


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2015)

Here you are and welcome to our 'Nutty Nursery' We're all friends here, and will work hard to help you get baby safely to the ground. We're happy to try to answer ANY questions you have, and no question is unimportant so ask anything you want, and we will try to help.

There are some good topics pinned at the top of the forum, and we hope you will find them of benefit.

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your little mooma.

Again, WELCOME !!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2015)

So glad that you have joined us here Jandy. Any chance of some pictures of your little girl - please?


----------



## jandy (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is my gal Crystal, with her buddies. She is the only horse at our place at the moment and has to be content with Alpacas until her foal arrives!!


----------

